# Discus Sexing ..(help)



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

here are some of the pic of my big discus... need some sexing determination heree.... it hard to take to pics.. since they like to hide


----------



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

some of my small cute discus here 
here are my small cute discis


----------



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

they are just so cute !!! omg...
-_____-haha i am a discus lover


----------



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

*clear pics*

Clear pics


----------



## VidW (May 13, 2007)

the blue one sometimes stay with the orange one
however, the blue 1 always stay under the drawf wood and when the oj one goes to there, the blue one will attack it

but they sometimes are close :S

anyone know y?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like some very well conditioned Discus. However, unless you have bred these fish for a very long time, it is next to impossible for the average hobbyist to sex Discus. Let nature take it's course and if you have a pair and have all your water parameters right, they may bless you with a spawn. The operative word here is "may." Good luck.
Tony


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

They look like both female to me, but hard to tell from the pics. Look at the very back point of the dorsal, males will come to more of a point, females are rounded. You can only use this method on healthy adults.


----------

